# نصائح وإرشادات عامة حول الوقاية و السلامة الطرقية



## driss_transport (11 يوليو 2009)

الاستعداد للسفر

ماذا يجب توفره داخل السيارة ؟

السرعــة

اليقظة والإرهاق

*التجاوز*

*حزام السلامة*

*السـلامـة على الطريق السيار*

*العجلات*

*مشاهدة المرفق Document1.pdf*


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز driss_transport على هذه المعلومات القيمة جداً جداً جداً...
ونتمنى أن تبقى تتحفنا بمثل هذه المواضيع الرائعة والمفيدة والتي تكون من صُلب حياتنا اليومية...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
معلومات هامة
نتمنى السلامة للجميع


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

